

MongoHQ (YC S11) Raises $417K From Lerer And SV Angel - benreyes
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/24/mongohq-raises-417k-from-y-combinator-lehrer-and-sv-angel/

======
benologist
Awesome work guys, congratulations!

Anyone who wants to leverage MongoDB without the massive headache of learning
all the intricacies yourself (in addition to actually running and developing
your startup) should check them out, we've been using them for a long time for
all of our player data like leaderboards and user created levels, can't
recommend them enough.

~~~
vyrotek
Off topic, but I some how knew I'd find a comment from you here. It sounds
like you're still happy with their service. That's good to hear. :)

~~~
benologist
Yup, still loving them. The gigabytes keep coming in too, our main database
there is ~20 gig now.

------
mrkurt
Oh nice. I've been super happy using MongoHQ for bunches of apps. Everything
from big Ars projects to crazy little side experiments.

------
fraserharris
General question: these reports often state that YC took part in the funding.
Does this refer to small investment as part of YCombinator, or some follow-on
money?

------
thedob
Congrats to MongoHQ.

I often wonder why the hosted Mongo services aren't offering dedicated servers
yet. It seems like an easy opportunity to provide service, automation, and
monitoring value add at a high price point. Is the thinking that most
customers who would opt for the dedicated instance would just run it
themselves to save money?

~~~
dblock
MonogoHQ is already doing this, not yet at scale. We're using one of those
systems right now and have been nothing but pleased with MongoHQ - we've had
occasional technical issues, but their team seems to be learning fast from
these.

------
MPiccinato
Congrats MongoHQ!

Been using their service for my app and have been completely happy with them.
Great support also.

------
tgandrews
I use their heroku addon. I had an issue on a Sunday evening and was not
expecting it to be fixed until Monday. I went to watch a TV programme and come
back 15 minutes later (ad break) to find that they had already fixed it!
Congrats guys, you are awesome.

------
meghan
Congrats Jason & Ben. This is great for the MongoDB ecosystem.

------
sgrove
These guys are really on the ball, and have great empathy for their
users/customers. I'd certainly bet money on them.

------
sim0n
Congrats guys! We switched over to you a couple of months back and the service
has been great so far :)

------
becomevocal
Congrats! Just signed up for the free plan to dabble. Looks great so far. Very
easy to manage.

------
_pius
These guys are awesome ... great service and nice people. Congrats!

------
nodesocket
Congratulations Jason and Ben!

------
daniel_levine
Congrats, I'm a big fan! Careful on the 100% uptime though

~~~
jasonmccay
Admittedly, I think that something was lost in translation during the
conversation. We are working with the writer to update that phrasing.

~~~
daniel_levine
I figured that might have happened :)

------
jwang815
Congrats guys!

